# White Bird Alert



## Jonah

* Soterion*


----------



## kcladyz

he is simply beautiful. you rarely see such a pure white. I bet you never will feed him beets LOL


----------



## Ciralaine

Aww  he's so cute! (If its a he lol I know nothing about mutations). He looks very regal and so pretty


----------



## Jonah

kcladyz said:


> he is simply beautiful. you rarely see such a pure white. I bet you never will feed him beets LOL


I'm gonna feed him beet's for the fourth of July, so he can be red, white, and blue...



Ciralaine said:


> Aww  he's so cute! (If its a he lol I know nothing about mutations). He looks very regal and so pretty


Thank you Sharday....yes it is a boy. I hope your right about the regal because I entered him in the BOTM...


----------



## eduardo

*What a beauty!!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Randy,

Soterion is SO  perfect I can hardly believe it.

King Solomon better watch out because the Prince Regent sure has a lot goin' for him! 

Seeing those 4th of July pictures are gonna be better than watching fireworks!  *


----------



## Jonah

eduardo said:


> *What a beauty!!*


Thank you Dee...



FaeryBee said:


> *Randy,
> 
> Soterion is SO  perfect I can hardly believe it.
> 
> King Solomon better watch out because the Prince Regent sure has a lot goin' for him!
> 
> Seeing those 4th of July pictures are gonna be better than watching fireworks!  *


Thank you Deb. The King is pretty fortunate because this kid is very loyal to his big green buddy. I was joking about the beet's but it might not be a bad idea...


----------



## jellyblue

Unbelievably handsome! Keep those photos coming.


----------



## Jedikeet

Randy, you've gotta let me sign this kid. His star potential is just off the charts. Jedikeet Studios already has a role tailored for Mr.S - Soterion the Grand White Wizard of Budgiton! Cmon Randy, anything The Big S wants he gets! A white Rolls Royce? He's got it! A date with Gisele? Done! Well make him a big star!:clap:


----------



## kcladyz

He is the abominable snow budgie! A yeti budgie! LOL 


I finally have jedikeet beat in the "saying something odd" department LOL !!!


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*I cannot believe how gorgeous he is all grown up no matter how many times I see him *


----------



## despoinaki

What a beautiful boy! He is like those handsome male models in the runway! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## milipidi

I like 

In fact, I like a lot! Think I will add him to my budgie-napping list :spy:


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

Simply stunning


----------



## Budgiekeet

Great pictures of an awesome budgie .


----------



## LynandIndigo

Oh my Soterion looks so proud sitting on his Favorite swing..I think that Soterion is keeping a watch out for his budgie mates so that they can't take his place on his swing. He is very beautiful Randy..


----------



## PipSqueakZ

*I was never much of a fan of white budgies..........but he is just GORGEOUS!! :loveeyes:*


----------



## Jonah

jellyblue said:


> Unbelievably handsome! Keep those photos coming.


Thank you Susan...



Jedikeet said:


> Randy, you've gotta let me sign this kid. His star potential is just off the charts. Jedikeet Studios already has a role tailored for Mr.S - Soterion the Grand White Wizard of Budgiton! Cmon Randy, anything The Big S wants he gets! A white Rolls Royce? He's got it! A date with Gisele? Done! Well make him a big star!:clap:


Thank's brother....sign him, so he can make us some smickety smack....



kcladyz said:


> He is the abominable snow budgie! A yeti budgie! LOL
> 
> I finally have jedikeet beat in the "saying something odd" department LOL !!!


I will tell him Heidi....he will like that....



CuteLittleBirdies said:


> *I cannot believe how gorgeous he is all grown up no matter how many times I see him *


Actually he is just finishing a molt, and my camera/lighting skills are weak, he is so much prettier in person. Couldn't be happier with him as his personality trump's his look's, you are the best...:hug:


----------



## nuxi

What a beautiful bird!


----------



## Jonah

despoinaki said:


> What a beautiful boy! He is like those handsome male models in the runway!
> Thanks for sharing!


Thank you Despina...



milipidi said:


> I like
> 
> In fact, I like a lot! Think I will add him to my budgie-napping list :spy:


I must warn you, my budgie protection system comes in the form of a 6 lb maltese girl, who will lick and kiss you to death if you try to steal my white bird...



Frankie'sFriend said:


> Simply stunning


Thank you Madonna...



Budgiekeet said:


> Great pictures of an awesome budgie .


Thank you Rick....he would look better if you were the photographer...



LynandIndigo said:


> Oh my Soterion looks so proud sitting on his Favorite swing..I think that Soterion is keeping a watch out for his budgie mates so that they can't take his place on his swing. He is very beautiful Randy..


Thank you Lyn...my bird's are all swing crazy...



PipSqueakZ said:


> *I was never much of a fan of white budgies..........but he is just GORGEOUS!! :loveeyes:*


I wasn't either Wendy...the wife wanted white....I kinda like it now though...



nuxi said:


> What a beautiful bird!


Thank you Gaby...


----------



## Vargur

He is gorgeous!!:loveeyes::2thumbs:

one of my fav mutations


----------



## Stjerneanis

I just love DF spangles! He is so purrty


----------



## jean20057

He is just stunning Randy! I actually love " pure" birds, white or yellow. He's very regal.


----------



## Jonah

Vargur said:


> He is gorgeous!!:loveeyes::2thumbs:
> 
> one of my fav mutations


Thank you Elma...it has become one of my fav's too...



Stjerneanis said:


> I just love DF spangles! He is so purrty


Thank you Rose...I like the fact that the males blue cere really stand's out against all the white...



jean20057 said:


> He is just stunning Randy! I actually love " pure" birds, white or yellow. He's very regal.


Thank you Kristen...


----------



## Michelle M.

I think everyone already used the best words - stunning, regal, gorgeous. So I will just say, "Wow!"


----------



## Jonah

Michelle M. said:


> I think everyone already used the best words - stunning, regal, gorgeous. So I will just say, "Wow!"


Thank you Michelle...he was a special order from Lindsey, who really went the extra mile, and then some ...to get us this white DF Spangle boy...glad you like him...


----------



## PebbleCam

Oh my god. 
He's absolutely stunning!


----------



## Vargur

He really stands out in your signature Randy!!
Stunning!


----------



## Jonah

PebbleCam said:


> Oh my god.
> He's absolutely stunning!


Thank you Camilla...sorry I didn't respond sooner...



Vargur said:


> He really stands out in your signature Randy!!
> Stunning!


Thank you Elma...Deb is an expert on those sig's...he does stand out, but so do the rest....perfect....sorry I took so long to respond...


----------



## mspvice

What a handsome guy you have there


----------



## Jonah

mspvice said:


> What a handsome guy you have there


Thank you Michele...


----------



## Budget baby

Well what can one say it has all been said and more:king::star: He is simply the best. Are you going to breed from him Randy?:budgie:


----------



## PUPALUP

How lovely, am green with envy, enjoy


----------



## SPBudgie

*Randy! Randy! Soterion is simply spectacular! Outstanding! Indescribably delicious!
I looked up his unusual name, and found it to mean "saving, bringing salvation - 
he who embodies this salvation, or through whom God is about to achieve it -
the hope of (future) salvation"
Well, although (Even) a budgie Cannot bring salvation to a soul, his brilliant white color certainly reflects the pureness of a saved soul...
Just LOVE him!!!*


----------



## Jonah

Pretty boy said:


> Well what can one say it has all been said and more:king::star: He is simply the best. Are you going to breed from him Randy?:budgie:


Thank you Cathy....I highly doubt that I will ever breed my bird's. I just don't have the time to give to it, and when I do have the time, they will be too old. Someday I will have a young pair and let them bring off a clutch, when there is time for me to do it right...



PUPALUP said:


> How lovely, am green with envy, enjoy


Thank you PUPALUP.....



SPBudgie said:


> *Randy! Randy! Soterion is simply spectacular! Outstanding! Indescribably delicious!
> I looked up his unusual name, and found it to mean "saving, bringing salvation -
> he who embodies this salvation, or through whom God is about to achieve it -
> the hope of (future) salvation"
> Well, although (Even) a budgie Cannot bring salvation to a soul, his brilliant white color certainly reflects the pureness of a saved soul...
> Just LOVE him!!!*


Thank you Ollie...Lindsey makes beautiful bird's, and my wife get's credit for the name. You are absolutely correct on the name's meaning, and of course you are well aware of the significance of the color white. One day, I hope to be dressed in the whitest of garment's, mounted on the whitest of horses, and riding behind the King of all King's...and I plan to still be in possession of that white bird, and a little white maltese dog...:hug:


----------



## ImaPrettyBird

He's gorgeous! Especially the contrast of his black eyes and blue cere against the white. 

Lady Anne, Hermes, Miss Coco, Casper :budge::budge::budge::budge:


----------



## Jonah

Thank you Patricia...I love the blue cere on the white bird too...


----------

